# Server 2003: Remote Desktop error "access denied"



## Eclipse2003 (Apr 22, 2005)

I am trying to Remote Desktop into a Windows 2003 Server. This server is not the domain controller. It does not have Terminal Services licenses for it but instead is set for "Remote desktop for administration". We are able to get to the log in screen if we use the public IP outside of our network as well as using the private IP when are on within our network. We can get to the login and sometimes it will let us in and sometimes it'll give us the access denied error. Remote desktop is enabled and the user that I am trying to log in as is an administrative account on our domain controller and also is selected under the system properties and then remote tab of the 2003 server we are trying to log into. Again, it is completely random because sometimes it'll let us in and other times it gives us access denied. 

Any suggestions? Someone suggested something about it not having enough time to authenticate to the DC but I am not even sure how we can check that.

On the 2003 server we get an error in the application section of Event ID 1219 "Logon rejected for <user name>. Unable to obtain Terminal Server User Configuration. Error: access denied. This error occurs every time we get the failed log in attempt.

Help!


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

Make sure people aren't simply shutting down the rdp client as opposed to actually logging off. RDP for administration,as I recall, only allows two sessions. If someone is logged in and then shuts off the rdp client, the session is still active.


----------

